# بطارية 200امبير تشحن فل في 5 ساعات(ارجو المساعدة)



## pcgames0033 (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي عاكس وهنا صورتة





ركبت علية بطارية 200 امبير 12 فولت
والحمدلله اشتغل تمام .
وهنا مواصفات العاكس (الانفرتر)




==============================
عند انقطاع التيار الكهرباء من المحطة استخدم العاكس(الانفرتر)لتوليد التيار الكهربائي
استخدم علية جهاز تلفاز+ اربع لمبات(اضائة)كل اضائة 40 وات 40*4=180 وات
كان يشتغل حوالي 9 ساعات 

ولكن بعد شهر صار يستغرق ساعة واحدة فقط .ويعطي انذار ان البطارية فارغة.

وعند شحن البطارية تستغرق خمس ساعات ويظهر led (علامة صفراء تفيد ان البطارية تم شحنها فل)
حيث ان الشاحن 5 امبير ساعة.(لا اعلم كيف تشحن فل في خمس ساعات)ارجو تفسير

وللعلم ان شاحن خمسة امبير ساعة يستغرق 40 ساعة لشحن بطارية 200 امبير
5*40=200

وعند استخدم العاكس(الانفرتر) يستغرق ساعة على التلفاز ويعطي انذار ان البطارية فارغة.

اين المشكلة هل هي من البطارية؟ البطارية جديدة وهي 200 امبير 12 فولت

الكهرباء تشتغل 12 وتطفى 12 ساعة عندنا..


ارجو مساعدتي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يوليو 2011)

حساباتك صحيحة و للحكم جرب تشحنها فى الخارج أو قم بقياس الفولت على البطارية و شوف هل يطابق القيم المذكورة فى المواصفات أم لا
لا يعنى أن البطارية عمرها شهر أنها جديدة و سليمة فالبطاريات تفرق كثيرا فى جودتها و عمرها الافتراضى


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (10 يوليو 2011)

pcgames0033 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لدي عاكس وهنا صورتة
> 
> 
> ...


أتفق مع الزميل ماجد فيما ذهب اليه و اضيف لك معلومة اخرى:
هناك سببان لما يحصل ؛ السبب الاول احتمال عطب في الشاحن ويمكن معرفة ذلك عن طريق بعض القياسات ؛ مثل الجهد الخارج منه .
و السبب الثاني هو أن البطارية فيها عطب في احدى خلاياها الداخلية ؛ لمعرفة مدى سلامة او عطب البطارية اتخذ هذه الخطوات :
- عند عملية الشحن تحسس جسم البطارية ؛ لا يجب أن تكون درجة الحرارة غير عادية .
- اشحن البطارية مع شاحن أخر ؛ مثلا بالسيارة او اي شاحن و ليكون الشحن كاملا ثم استعمل البطارية مع العاكس و لاحظ مدة الاستعمال ؛ هي هي ساعة او اكثر .
مع الخطوات التي ذكرتها يمكنك أن تصل الى نتيجة في معرفة محل المشكلة : الشاحن او البطارية .
هنا لايمكن تقديم مساعدة اكثر لان الامر يحتاج الى مشاهدات عينية و لهذا يجب عليك ان تقوم بتلك الخطوات و تعطيني النتائج و سنتقدم خطوة فخطوة .
تحياتي


----------



## pcgames0033 (10 يوليو 2011)

باقر العلم قال:


> أتفق مع الزميل ماجد فيما ذهب اليه و اضيف لك معلومة اخرى:
> هناك سببان لما يحصل ؛ السبب الاول احتمال عطب في الشاحن ويمكن معرفة ذلك عن طريق بعض القياسات ؛ مثل الجهد الخارج منه .
> و السبب الثاني هو أن البطارية فيها عطب في احدى خلاياها الداخلية ؛ لمعرفة مدى سلامة او عطب البطارية اتخذ هذه الخطوات :
> - عند عملية الشحن تحسس جسم البطارية ؛ لا يجب أن تكون درجة الحرارة غير عادية .
> ...



شكراً اخي الغالي لتعاونك
لدي بعض الاسئلة :
1- اريد ان افحص الشاحن ولكن كيف اقيس الجهد الخارج منة وما اسم الجهاز الذي اقيس بة واين حط اسلاك القياس(وكم يجب ان يكون الجهد)
حيث ان الشاحن الذي في الانفرتر يشحن 5 امبير ساعة
2-اريد شاحن بطارية يكون ممتاز ويفصل من الكهرباء عندما تمتلى البطارية تلقائي
3-هل يمكن فصل شاحن الانفرتر الذي هو 5 امبير ساعة
4-اريد ان اركب شاحن خارجي يشحن عن طريق الكهرباء هل توجد قطعة عندما يكون الشاحن الخارجي يشتغل يفصل البطارية عن الانفرتر وعند انقطاع الكهرباء يوصل البطارية بالانفرتر تلقائي
ما اسم القطعة ممكن ترفع صورة لها

وشكراً لك اخي الغالي على تعاونك وارجو ان تجاوب على اسئلتي بتفصيل انا لا افهم في الكهرباء


----------



## pcgames0033 (10 يوليو 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> حساباتك صحيحة و للحكم جرب تشحنها فى الخارج أو قم بقياس الفولت على البطارية و شوف هل يطابق القيم المذكورة فى المواصفات أم لا
> لا يعنى أن البطارية عمرها شهر أنها جديدة و سليمة فالبطاريات تفرق كثيرا فى جودتها و عمرها الافتراضى


شكراً اخي ماجد عباس فانت تجيب على جميع اسئلتي في جميع المنتديات الكهربائية 
جزاك الله خير وزاد الله علمك وجلعنا نتفع من علمك

كيف اقيس فولت البطارية وكيف اقارنة ماهي القيم التي اطابقها
ارجو ان تتحمل سوالي انا عارف انة مزعج؟


----------



## pcgames0033 (11 يوليو 2011)

اليوم وعند شحن البطارية اسمع صوت من البطارية زي فقاعات الماء بغ بغ


----------



## مدحتكو (11 يوليو 2011)

اخواني الكرام
لقد استفدت كثيرا من ذلك الموضوع 
من السؤال والرد عليه ... لأني حالياً امهد لتنفيذ مشروع بالخلايا الشمسية التي تشحن البطارة
وسأحتاج لإستخدام الانفرتر مع البطارية وربما تقابلني نفس تلك المشكلات 
وسؤالي هنا ؟ هل البطارية المستخدمة لديك بطارية سيارة أم بطارية خاصة بالشحن من الخلايا الشمسية؟
وأيهما أفضل؟ قد يكون العيب هنا من ذلك؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يوليو 2011)

pcgames0033 قال:


> شكراً اخي ماجد عباس فانت تجيب على جميع اسئلتي في جميع المنتديات الكهربائية
> جزاك الله خير وزاد الله علمك وجلعنا نتفع من علمك
> كيف اقيس فولت البطارية وكيف اقارنة ماهي القيم التي اطابقها
> ارجو ان تتحمل سوالي انا عارف انة مزعج؟


بالآفو مع فصل البطارية و بالنسبة لبطارية 12 فولت يجب الا يزيد عن 20 فولت ثم استخدام "بنسة أمبير" و قم بقياس تيار الشحن المستمر و المفروض أن يكون 0.1 من قيمة البطارية قلو البطارية مثلا 120 أمبير/ساعة يجب أن يكون فى حدود 12 أمبير وهو أفضل قيمة لكن لو وصل 24 لا بأس
المفروض البطارية تشحن حتى 13.5-13.7 فولت ثم يتوقف لأن استمرار الشحن بعد هذا يتلف البطارية ولكن يمكن وضع جهد 13.7 فولت يسمى Keep Alive أى الإبقاء على حيوية البطارية فتظل فى تمام الشحن لحين استخدامها


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يوليو 2011)

pcgames0033 قال:


> اليوم وعند شحن البطارية اسمع صوت من البطارية زي فقاعات الماء بغ بغ


ما دام لم يكن الصوت منذ بداية عمر البطارية فربما يكون هذا علامة شحن زائد أو تلف البطارية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 يوليو 2011)

مدحتكو قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> لقد استفدت كثيرا من ذلك الموضوع
> من السؤال والرد عليه ... لأني حالياً امهد لتنفيذ مشروع بالخلايا الشمسية التي تشحن البطارة
> وسأحتاج لإستخدام الانفرتر مع البطارية وربما تقابلني نفس تلك المشكلات
> ...


أخى
لا يوجد ما يسمى بطارية سيارة و بطارية شحن خلايا
البطاريات إما حامضية (سائلة أو صلبة خالية الصيانة) و منها بطاريات تجارية أو صناعية و الأخيرة أكثر جودة و أطول عمرا
أو بطاريات قلوية أو ليثيوم الخ حسب التركيب الداخلى وكلها ذات جودة أفضل من الحامضية
لمعرفة المزيد ابحث فى جوجل أو اكتب اسم شركة من منتجى البطاريات و تعرف على خواص خط انتاجها


----------



## عبد الستار الجوهري (11 يوليو 2011)

pcgames0033 قال:


> شكراً اخي الغالي لتعاونك
> لدي بعض الاسئلة :
> 1- اريد ان افحص الشاحن ولكن كيف اقيس الجهد الخارج منة وما اسم الجهاز الذي اقيس بة واين حط اسلاك القياس(وكم يجب ان يكون الجهد)
> حيث ان الشاحن الذي في الانفرتر يشحن 5 امبير ساعة
> ...


أخي الفاضل ؛ انت تعترف انك لاتفهم في الكهرباء فكيف تريد منا ان نشرح لك الامر لتفهمه و كان لنا ان ندرس 4 او 5 سنوات لنتعلم ؟!
نصيحة مني لك ان تستعين في مكان سكنك بمن يفهم في الكهرباء ليحل لك المشكلة و الكهرباء امر خطير قد تسبب مشكلة لك و لاجهزتك في المنزل .
اعذر لي صراحتي في الكلام .
وختاما اقول بـأن الزميل ماجد قد اسهب في التوضيح و لا زيادة لي على ما تفضل به .

تحياتي


----------



## pcgames0033 (14 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لكل من ساعدني وشارك في هذا الموضوع
تم حل المشكلة وهو وجود ترسبات في البطارية
وتم اصلاحها عند مهندس بطاريات 
وهو قال تحتاج لشحن قوي لفك الترسبات وبدل الماء الذي فيها
وسوف اجربها بكرة


----------

